# 90gallon FOWLR new filtration



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

Heres a vid of my new filtration setup, it has been upgraded so I can support a 1250 which I am getting real soon.... The 125 will be supported with another 600 gph overflow
Creating a 60 gallon rubbermaid sump
as of now 1800 gph pump and 1650 overflow
30 1 year old mangroves all growing, and 21 new sprouts arrived
45 more mangrove seedlings in route
100 lbs of live rock
hydora pump to keep flow in sump
penguin 400 chemical filtration
super skimmer 120 on the other side on glass!
O yeah I love this new setup

video is here


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

Ditch the penguin its not adding enough filtration to be worth running you could easily DIY some mechanical filtration if you feel you need it but I run none on my 125 gallon pred tank , it appears you are running a filter sock make sure u are cleaning or changing that very regularly. You can easily put some sort of standpipe in that overflow to quiet it right down even if its just a gurgle buster you shouldnt need to be running a powerhead in the sump with the flow thru u are talking about

Love the mangroves and the simplicity of the system though sometimes the simplest of things are overexucuted your setup is the opposite end of the spectrum but in a good way

But for the love of good quiet that overflow


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

00nothing said:


> Ditch the penguin its not adding enough filtration to be worth running you could easily DIY some mechanical filtration if you feel you need it but I run none on my 125 gallon pred tank , it appears you are running a filter sock make sure u are cleaning or changing that very regularly. You can easily put some sort of standpipe in that overflow to quiet it right down even if its just a gurgle buster you shouldnt need to be running a powerhead in the sump with the flow thru u are talking about
> 
> Love the mangroves and the simplicity of the system though sometimes the simplest of things are overexucuted your setup is the opposite end of the spectrum but in a good way
> 
> But for the love of good quiet that overflow


OK heres my reply... lol thanx for compliments
Will not disconect penguin, I love the carbon filtration, and I replace cartidges weekly, I work in a fish store so cost of filters is like 2 bux for 4... so worth having in my eyes... especially since I place phosphate control media and specialized media in there. Not to mention it was my first filter on my first salt tank 4-5 years ago, so its like a good luck charm.

The noise.... I literally just set it up and shot the video. I bought today after my shift some more live sand for the second setup of mangroves, I modified a strainer to hold hard airline tubing and I will be muffling the system tonight and reposting when done... was kinda just excited to have it running compared to 1200 I was running before. The powerhead in the sump is to keep the flow going, very nesc when water level is lower, not low low but lower than normal, it keeps water flowing and bouncing in and out of the raised mangrove fuges.. I have tanks running and I came from a larger amount of tanks, so filters powerheads, and all various filters and fish media I have in my garage...

Sum up I def appreciate your comments, and I am a lil stubborn but my setup just works, nitrates are undetectable and my fav tree in the world prospers!... in the future I do plan on dithing the penguin and placing a really powerfull light (also something I have many extras of... lights) and making it almost a mini reef, not for show pieces, but for my mushroom and zooas to grow out in and for my frags to strengthen before selling....

The last comment was in lieu of socks, I swap them out every 2 days and wash them 2 with no cleaners obviously.


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

I am jsut hoping that when i setup my magrove marsh for my pond they look as good as yours do


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Thats a really nice setup you got









love you mangroves.

and i approve of your clown trigger







hows is temprement so far?

porc puffers are in my opinion the best fish to have. they have so much personnality and have the cutest little faces and their eyes are like shiny marbles.

once again great setup. you done a good job!


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

Trigger lover said:


> Thats a really nice setup you got
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ty guys!
My clown is rather passive since he was the last fish in and the smallest once upon a time... I planned it out pretty well... my mangrove forrest still needs a little more attention, since I am receiving a lot more... But thats why I love the open filter area so I was able appreciate the mangroves


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

45 more arrived... they are pure seedlings so I am keeping these seperate to produce roots and leaf structures!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Nice man....I have been planning on getting some mangroves for the back of my tank. It has a built in refug that I am not using. How deep can they be planted?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Looks good man, i just added a bunch of mangroves to my fuge as well... what are you running for lighting over them?

As for the noise issue... i can show ya how to make a standpipe for that and make it silent if ya like. i already have the pics uploaded so let me know.


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

its as good as silenced! lighting as of now is pc mod in old fluroescent fixture just 65 watt 10k. Although since I updated the length of sump to damn near 42" long the old 65watt wont doo. luckily for me I have an old coralife 4x65 pc fixture 48" I am currently modifing an old standalone room lamp to support the and carry the one end of the light and mounting the other side on the ledge that houses the current fixture, and once finished I will buy new bulbs since that fixture is 2-3 yr old and so are the bulbs!!!







as far as planting goes, if their is roots, I wash them with r/o water after shipping and place in live sand roughly 2-3" in but use judgment since roots differ per seed. light stays on during days the displays light is out, and is on at night (reverse schedule of main display lights) Currently I just placed the seedlings in almost dry live sand and letting them adjust, when the seedlings ship they may go into shock and stay dormant, in my experiance to speed up the proscess I make sure to wash them off any saltwater up top past the brown stem, place 2-3 in soil or sand used in ur tanks and let the sand get moist but not wet and the bud senses dryness and shoots its roots out in search of water( a month time) If they show roots plant in ur fuge as you would or as seen in my fuge. 
I love mangroves, thats why when people see my setup sometimes they think man I wouldnt want the filter out and stuff, but it helps to A remember to spray them daily or every 2 days with ro water to wash off salt deposits if any, and B you get to appreciate your forrest! Listen search the world, where theres a coral reef theres a mangrove forrest!

ty again for praise


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

do you think they would benefit more from a mud substrate vs sand ? jsut curious as I was recently thinking about this when drawing up the plans for my pond


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

00nothing said:


> do you think they would benefit more from a mud substrate vs sand ? jsut curious as I was recently thinking about this when drawing up the plans for my pond


Iv tried both, and ultimately I use live sand more for economic reasons... The way I see it, if theres a water flow and nitrates in the sand/water there is nutrients of some kind, and as mud may hold more nutrients, a well established tank will provide nutrients as well. But I will definately place the next 20 in mud and 20 in sand to see who grows the quickest. I suspect the mud will win, but I dont think it will be crazy growth rate different. The last 2 batches again I used live sand, also becaUSE I dont have to really thouroughly wash it out so not to cloud water... I want to keep the nutrients in.. so live sand was my easier choice...


----------



## zig (Oct 7, 2005)

Thats a hang-on overflow right 
If so does it work for you 
How does it compare to a drilled tank better or =

Nice looking tank its only going to get better


----------

